# MTB: Case MT 04/20/2010



## MR. evil (Apr 20, 2010)

Met up with o3jeff after work for a ride at Case this evening. We ended up meeting a couple from southern CT in the lot at Case for the first time so we invited them to join us. Really nice people and  good riders. We did my standard XC loop with one addition to make it a little longer. We then venture into the stunt trail to play a little towards the end of he ride. Came across a group of 6, 3 guys and 3 ladies (very nice looking ladies at that). The 3 guys were all badasses and so were the ladies. Watched one of the women slay one of the harder up and over roller features called Evrest. It was really cool. To make it even better all 3 of the women were on big Free Ride bikes, wearing full face helmets and Mini skirts over their riding shorts. In addition to hitting that nasty roller, they were all doing a pretty cool drop I haven't yet sacked up to hit.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 20, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Met up with o3jeff after work for a ride at Case this evening. We ended up meeting a couple from southern CT in the lot at Case for the first time so we invited them to join us. Really nice people and  good riders. We did my standard XC loop with one addition to make it a little longer. We then venture into the stunt trail to play a little towards the end of he ride. Came across a group of 6, 3 guys and 3 ladies (very nice looking ladies at that). The 3 guys were all badasses and so were the ladies. Watched one of the women slay one of the harder up and over roller features called Evrest. It was really cool. To make it even better all 3 of the women were on big Free Ride bikes, wearing full face helmets and Mini skirts over their riding shorts. In addition to hitting that nasty roller, they were all doing a pretty cool drop I haven't yet sacked up to hit.



Pictures??


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 20, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Pictures??



all I had was my crappy iPhone camera, very hard to get good pictures of moving objects with it so I didn't bother.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 20, 2010)

I also felt really strong on the SS today. Only HAD to stop twice on the long climb up. Stopped 2 other times to wait for the rest of the group. I also cleaned a bunch of climbs for the first time on this bike today.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Pictures??



I think we were creeping them out enough watching them, no need to pull the camera too:grin:


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like a group in the "Some Ride Stoke" thread on Crankfire. There are pics there if anyone wants to check.

Tim, sounds like the SS is serving you well.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 21, 2010)

severine said:


> Sounds like a group in the "Some Ride Stoke" thread on Crankfire. There are pics there if anyone wants to check.



I talked to my buddy Jamie last night (aka crazy trails guy) and described the group we came across. If it’s the group he thinks it is (my description of the ladies was a dead give away according to him), it’s the BikeRag crew (Puke, PMD, Mr. Smoothie) who Jamie knows pretty well. None of the people we saw last night are in those pictures, but I have been told there are tons of pictures of that group over on BikeRag.




severine said:


> Tim, sounds like the SS is serving you well.



I am really starting to like the SS thing, so much so that I am seriously thinking about selling my new frame for one that’s more SS friendly. My current HT frame is very slack (65d HT angle) and has a pretty low BB. Looking to get something with a 68d to 69d HT angle and a slightly higher BB closer to my FS rig geo. That should make SS trail riding easier. Met a guy on the trail last night that is interested in my current frame, he gave me his cell phone and told me to call if I plan on selling.

Even though I am diggin the SS thing, I really look forward the getting back my geared FS bike so I have options.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2010)

6.1 miles, 1012 ft climbing


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> 6.1 miles, 1012 ft climbing



That ride felt much longer than it turned out to be. But it's still a fun loop.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Pictures??



Saw this posted on CF, this was one of them.

http://crankfire.com/media/photo/8238


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 24, 2010)

That's Bikerags (aka Puke) fiancé. I am pretty sure her handle on BikeRag is PMD.


----------

